# GoPro mount on stem faceplate



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Here's a project that I've been thinking about for quite a while and finally got it in the machine. So far it seems like it will work nicely. I ran out of time to get the light set up on it today but will get that done in the next couple days and if the weather permits, a shakedown ride. Whether or not this will become a "product" is tough to say. There are lots of variations in stem faceplates to try to work with.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That is cool. It should have been done a long time ago!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

very nice vanc!!! your right, sadly there is SO MANY types of stems out there. Which Im guessing is why no one has attempted it. Definitely be an awesome addition, I may have you make me one after fatbike season is over for my fatbike (can be without my stem cap atm obviously). My 29er on the other hand would be a lot of hassle, RF Evolve stem with full bar wrap for carbon bars (my case RF Sixc bars). Want one for the fatty though, so if you end up with access to a Salsa stem before spring....


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> .....your right, sadly there is SO MANY types of stems out there. Which Im guessing is why no one has attempted it.


Yeah, out of 5 bikes in my garage, there would be 4 variations required to fit each. And that's just with 25.4mm bar diameter bars. Add the very popular 31.8 and the relatively new 35mm sizes in there and it just seems like pretty much every order would end up being customized to some extent.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Yeah, out of 5 bikes in my garage, there would be 4 variations required to fit each. And that's just with 25.4mm bar diameter bars. Add the very popular 31.8 and the relatively new 35mm sizes in there and it just seems like pretty much every order would end up being customized to some extent.


Yeah, it would be a major hassle dealing with all the different stem types out there.

Hope had something similar for their light mount (not gopro compatible): Hope Vision Light Mount Stem Faceplate - $18.95 - Bike Parts 360

It would be interesting if one could come up with a way to piggyback onto the existing face plate bolts but I imagine even that would be complicated to achieve.


----------



## Ivan87 (Oct 30, 2012)

you could make something like this

Computer and Other Mounts-GARMIN GOPRO GENIE

The tabs could be drilled to suit a number of different stem styles


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

That's what I was thinking of doing. Small piece of angle aluminum, Some spacers to sit between the bracket and the bolt head seats, and two bolts long enough to go through the bracket and spacers.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

kwarwick said:


> .......Hope had something similar for their light mount (not gopro compatible): Hope Vision Light Mount Stem Faceplate - $18.95 - Bike Parts 360


The Hope faceplate mount and a faceplate mount by a Cosmoworks over on the DIY forum were what planted the seed of this idea in my head a few years ago.



kwarwick said:


> It would be interesting if one could come up with a way to piggyback onto the existing face plate bolts but I imagine even that would be complicated to achieve.


That would be pretty easy to do though kind of low on the cool factor.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

How do you make a piece like this? Is it all CNC? Do you have your own machine? 

The only way you could make a product out of this is just to pick 2 or 3 popular stems from the current year and then make the plates just for those. Or you could sell the stem and plate as a kit. 

Very nice work as usual.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

varider said:


> How do you make a piece like this? Is it all CNC? Do you have your own machine?


Yes, this part, as well as my GoPro light adapters, are CNC machined from aluminum blocks. A part like the stem faceplate starts by being designed in a CAD software program. Once the design is good, the CAD model is used with a CAM software package to generate the cutter movements that will rough cut then finish cut the model's shape with different tools. The cutter paths are converted by a post-processor software to programs that the CNC machine controller uses. Then the cutters are setup in the machine. Material is fixtured in the machine. and the programs run to carve out the part.

Sorry for the long-winded explanation but maybe there are some readers that will be interested in how a machined part is made.

I do have my own CNC machine as well as a couple other metalworking machines. Keeps this old retired guy out of trouble (and off my bike more than I want).


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Light mounted now*

Got my bar light mounted today. Used a slightly modified one of my "LoPro" versions of GoPro adapter. No rides yet, but next reasonably dry night and I'll try it out. So far I'm liking this lots.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wtf is that light, you haven't shared pics of that yet.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

That's a 6 up XPG I made a few years ago. Build thread here...

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/next-bar-light-698788.html

Ancient history, but I've grown to like it. I should look for some XPL-HI on 10mm stars and retro-fit it. That would probably freshen it up considerably.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Between last months record rain for our area and last weeks cold and bit of snow I managed a short ride. This mount worked great. I used to think my double o-ring mounting was pretty solid. This mount is better. It also puts the light just far enough forward that I get no glare when standing on climbs. I'm going to borrow a friends GoPro camera to make sure there are no fit issues for camera use.

As of now I can make these for 25.4mm bars with 2 bolt stems with 37mm and 39mm hole spacing. Hopefully soon I'll have a Thomson 4 bolt stem for 31.8mm bars to measure up and and make a faceplate for it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Between last months record rain for our area and last weeks cold and bit of snow I managed a short ride. This mount worked great. I used to think my double o-ring mounting was pretty solid. This mount is better. It also puts the light just far enough forward that I get no glare when standing on climbs. I'm going to borrow a friends GoPro camera to make sure there are no fit issues for camera use.
> 
> As of now I can make these for 25.4mm bars with 2 bolt stems with 37mm and 39mm hole spacing. Hopefully soon I'll have a Thomson 4 bolt stem for 31.8mm bars to measure up and and make a faceplate for it.


Do you need a stem to borrow?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Do you need a stem to borrow?


Thanks but no. Someone has ordered a faceplate and is supposed to be sending me the stem to match it to. Initially, this is how I'll do the faceplates. Faceplates for popular stems like Thomson will be "standards" and I'll keep them in stock after I make a couple and if it seems there is enough interest to justify it.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Works with the camera too. Borrowed a friends camera to check clearances and was happy to find it works.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Vancbiker said:


> Yes, this part, as well as my GoPro light adapters, are CNC machined from aluminum blocks. A part like the stem faceplate starts by being designed in a CAD software program. Once the design is good, the CAD model is used with a CAM software package to generate the cutter movements that will rough cut then finish cut the model's shape with different tools. The cutter paths are converted by a post-processor software to programs that the CNC machine controller uses. Then the cutters are setup in the machine. Material is fixtured in the machine. and the programs run to carve out the part.
> 
> Sorry for the long-winded explanation but maybe there are some readers that will be interested in how a machined part is made.
> 
> I do have my own CNC machine as well as a couple other metalworking machines. Keeps this old retired guy out of trouble (and off my bike more than I want).


Oops I forgot I asked you this. I wasn't on this site much over the holidays. Anyway thanks for your explanation, it's much appreciated. I've been casually reading about CNC machines and people who build their own. It's something I'm considered trying to do somewhere down the line. I've seen some articles on building the step motor controllers with inexpensive Arduino/Raspberry Pi microcontrollers/computers. I'm going to mess around with those first. Eventually I would like to build my own lights and ditch the cheap Chinese ones. Well, I've probably derailed the thread somewhat. Sorry about that. Your mount looks awesome.

You know if you had one of those 3d scanners you could take anyone's stem faceplate and then add the gopro fins in your cad program.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Since it is my thread, I'll derail it further.

IMO if you want to get into CNC, just get out and find a decent shape late 80s-mid 90s Japanese or Taiwanese machine. Small ones can often be had for $2500-$4000. You'll have to look through a fair amount of junk, but after a while you'll run onto something decent. Sure, it will be dirty and the paint bad, but at the core it will be solid. The home-builts are a money and time pit and the end result often is buggy and unreliable.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the advice. It will probably be a while before I have 4 grand in extra cash laying around.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FYI, these folks make some interesting mounts. They have a couple base mounts that replace just the bolts that attach the stem faceplate, rather than the faceplate itself.

I have a couple of their mounts for Garmin GPSes and they're quality products. Expensive, though. Some of the mounts are available on Amazon. Purchasing direct through the company for the ones that aren't looks like it'd be a bit of a chore.

REC-MOUNTS ???????????? - ???????


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^

I would rather support a fellow cyclist :thumbsup:




****


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

scar said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I would rather support a fellow cyclist :thumbsup:
> 
> ****


x 10


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

varider said:


> .....It will probably be a while before I have 4 grand in extra cash laying around.


Always a problem  I have been working on my machinery and tool collection for about 35 years now and only was able to get into the CNC about 2.5 years ago.



scar said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I would rather support a fellow cyclist :thumbsup:
> 
> ****





tigris99 said:


> x 10


Thanks guys!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

A version for Thomson 4 bolt 31.8mm stems.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

A pic of the Thomson 31.8mm faceplate with a Yinding light and finned adapter.


----------

